# How to read ACSM files on Kindle Fire?



## Brian G Turner (Jun 23, 2015)

I've been sent an eBook in ACSM format, which appears to be connected to Adobe Digital Editions software.

Any pointers on which app I can download for the Kindle Fire HD to open this eBook with?


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 23, 2015)

If it's an Adobe file, could you import and convert it to PDF in Acrobat and then read that on the fire?


----------



## SilentRoamer (Jun 23, 2015)

A .ACSM file is already a .pdf in effect.

Easiest way would be to download Adobe Digital Editions to your PC and then something like Bluefire or Epubor to convert the file onto Kindle. If you need anything more specific just ask - this can be done completely with freeware.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 23, 2015)

I tried using Epubor, but it severely impacted the formatting.


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 23, 2015)

Would Calibre be able to convert it?


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 23, 2015)

Not without plugins.
Anything that can be viewed in an application in PC, that can print a paper copy is a way. I have a virtual printer that can make PDFs any size, called PDFcreator. 
Of course if you have a great screen, 1200 lines or more high on PC, you can Alt Prt Scn each page, paste into image program and save, then make new document.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 23, 2015)

Foxbat said:


> Would Calibre be able to convert it?



Thanks for the suggestion - I tried Calibre, but it doesn't convert DRM versions.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 23, 2015)

Brian Turner said:


> Calibre, but it doesn't convert DRM


There is a plugin which enables DRM removal in Calibre.


----------

